# κοστοβόρος



## nickel (Jun 18, 2010)

Η λέξη ενόχλησε φίλη μου (που την είχε μόλις ακούσει στον Σκάι, κάτι για «κοστοβόρες πιστώσεις»), αλλά κοιτάζω στο διαδίκτυο και, εκτός του ότι κυκλοφορεί αρκετά, ενοχλεί και άλλους. 

Φαίνεται να υπάρχει σύμπνοια στη χρήση της, δηλαδή όλοι συμφωνούν ότι σημαίνει _πολυδάπανος, δαπανηρός, ακριβός, πολυέξοδος_ — και σε άλλους καιρούς θα λέγαμε και _δραχμοβόρος_. Αλλά δεν τους κάνουν αυτές οι λέξεις: ξεκινούν, προφανώς, από το _κόστος_ και το _κοστίζει_ και, ξερωγώ, θυμούνται και το _αιμοβόρος_.

Φυσικά, όταν ισχυρίζομαι ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε ή και να αποφεύγουμε τη χρήση μιας λέξης παρεξηγήσιμης σαν το _ευάριθμος_ (επειδή δεν ξέρεις αν ο συνομιλητής σου καταλαβαίνει το ίδιο με σένα), το _κοστοβόρος_, που δεν έχει και το ίδιο πεντιγκρί, ας πάει αποκεί που ήρθε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

Πάντως, με το _κοστοβόρος_ εγώ θα καταλάβαινα κάτι που τρώει, που ρίχνει το κόστος. Να ήταν _*κοστοφόρος_, να το καταλάβω ότι προκαλεί κόστος...


----------



## sarant (Jun 18, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι πλάστηκε στο πατρόν του "ενεργοβόρου" και, παρόλο που μάλλον καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει, κι εμένα μ' ενοχλεί και δεν τη χρησιμοποιω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2010)

Τώρα μου πέρασε από το νου ότι μπορεί να ξεκίνησε με μεταφορά του αγγλικού _It takes time and money_. _Είναι χρονοβόρο και .............._ Fill in the blank. Και έγινε το κακό.


----------



## Themis (Jun 18, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. Πρόκειται ξεκάθαρα για λανθασμένο και παραπλανητικό σχηματισμό, που παρεκκλίνει, μόνο αυτό, από την κατηγορία όσων λέξεων έχουν δεύτερο συνθετικό το -βόρος. Όσο _χρονοβόρο_ κι αν είναι, αξίζει να τον στείλουμε από εκεί που ήρθε.


----------



## sarant (Jun 18, 2010)

Ω ναι, είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να φταίει το χρονοβόρο για τη δημιουργία του κοστοβόρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τώρα μου πέρασε από το νου ότι μπορεί να ξεκίνησε με μεταφορά του αγγλικού _It takes time and money_. _Είναι χρονοβόρο και .............._ Fill in the blank. Και έγινε το κακό.


Πάντως, η απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα είναι, προφανώς,....
χρηματοβόρο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, η απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα είναι, προφανώς,....
> χρηματοβόρο.


Αυτή την απάντηση έδωσαν όσοι πέρασαν το TOEFL TOGNL τους. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2010)

Από τη θητεία μου στο μάνατζμεντ μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω, όσο μπορώ να γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον, ότι η λέξη _κοστοβόρος_ κατασκευάστηκε πράματι κατ' αναλογία προς το _χρονοβόρος_. Και πιστεύω πως θα χρειαστεί τρομερή καμπάνια για να σταματήσει η χρήση της, αν ποτέ καταστεί τούτο δυνατό. Και το παραγωγικό τέρμα -_βόρος_ θα 'ναι πάντα χρήσιμο για νέες έννοιες (π.χ. βλ. εδώ και εδώ), οπότε ακόμη και να κόψεις το κοστοβόρο κεφάλι σήμερα, θα φυτρώσουν ξερωγώ το υλικοβόρο και το εργατωροβόρο κεφάλι αύριο. 

Άσχετο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=46238&postcount=426.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2010)

Να πάρει, ξέχασα να στριμώξω στο αποπάνω ποστ και το ποροβόρος. :)

Πάει και τελείωσε, όταν τους μασάς τους όρους, είσαι _οροβόρος_! 
(Για το _ουροβόρος_ βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=5305#post5305)


----------



## Themis (Jul 9, 2010)

Από όσα ζαζούλεια πρόλαβα να κοιτάξω, μόνο το κοστοβόρος είναι σημασιοκτόνο. Άλλο η αισθητική...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2013)

«Τι τρώει ο κοστοβόρος;» στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο. Δηλαδή, αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου, γι' αυτό και μπήκε σε εισαγωγικά, όχι ότι ο κοστοβόρος τρώει κάτι στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο. Ουφ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2013)

Ε, ναι, διότι ο Σαραντάκος δεν είναι και χθεσινός για να αφήνει όποιον θέλει να του τρώει πράγματα. Είναι σημερινός.:)


----------

